# Trivial question, what does the white paint look like?



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

For any one who owns a Look from the last couple of model years, can you tell me about the white paint finish? 

It has pretty much been ordained that I must purchase a 585 Optimum this year...the prophecies have foretold it. 

*I'm just curious to know if the white paint is like a pearl-sparkly, or a gloss enamel, or heck even a flat white.* I've only seen pictures and am just curious to know what the finish is like.

Thanks for the help,
Tshirt 

.....


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

The white 595s I've seen were glossy. Not pearl or flat. Very nice looking, really.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Sounds good to me.

Thanks lemonlime, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have no doubt the bike itself is fantastic. But I don't know if I could buy a bike that tells people what to do... "LOOK" Not to mention the potential Abbott and Costello factor...

"So, what kind of bike did you buy?"
"Look."
"Look at what?"
"No. LOOK."
"I am looking. I'm looking right at you. What kind of bike it it?"
"LOOK!!!"
"Look where? I don't see anything!"


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

Opus51569 said:


> I have no doubt the bike itself is fantastic. But I don't know if I could buy a bike that tells people what to do... "LOOK" Not to mention the potential Abbott and Costello factor...
> 
> "So, what kind of bike did you buy?"
> "Look."
> ...



You gotta love the French...

You could doe the same spin on TIME as well.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think Look and Time are great names. My buddy was riding through his neighborhood and he had to stop at and intersection and there were 3 kids sitting in their yard and they just yell, "Look? What are we supposed to look at?"


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The Green Hour said:


> You gotta love the French...
> 
> You could doe the same spin on TIME as well.


Didn't work when I tried it 

"So, what kind of bike did you buy?"
"Time."
"Time at what?"
"No. Time."
"I am Timeing. I'm Timeing right at you. What kind of bike it it?"
"Time!!!"
"Time where? I don't see anything!"


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought the same, and did initially laugh, when I first was told that Look was the name of the brand.

Imagine my mirth when there was another French brand called Time! But shattered they never made watches 


fwiw my 2009 595 white is quite vibrant.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

ph0enix said:


> Didn't work when I tried it
> 
> "So, what kind of bike did you buy?"
> "Time."
> ...


No, I was thinking more on the lines of "What Time is it??"

Oh well, it isn't quite the same...


----------

